# Artificial rocks



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey is there any way I can get a load of artificial rock work safe for my Malawis? It'll be a lot better with the weight I struggle with. It's going to be super expensive though if I just buy loads of aquarium ornament type one from the shops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Artificial rocks cost more than aquarium ornaments. Also if you have enough of them to take the place of rocks...they are heavy too.

You could buy tons of 3" terra cotta flower pots (unused) and stack them up if you don't care about aesthetics. They are about $1.50 each.


----------



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi Livvie, I am also in Wales. I have found rock on gumtree such as Pennant stone etc which is far cheaper to buy from a stonemason who has stuff left over than buy from an aquarium shop. I have also found rocks and stone around streams which I have soaked in boiling water and scrubbed clean.


----------



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

This is my current set up...


----------



## T_Waters (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Arps1978 said:


> Hi Livvie, I am also in Wales. I have found rock on gumtree such as Pennant stone etc which is far cheaper to buy from a stonemason who has stuff left over than buy from an aquarium shop. I have also found rocks and stone around streams which I have soaked in boiling water and scrubbed clean.


Thank you! I found a few rocks in the woods (naughty I know [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]) which are doing well.



Arps1978 said:


> This is my current set up...


That looks really lush! How many litres is it?


----------



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

Just over 300 litres. I've noticed though that so much fish waste gets caught up in the dead spots so thinking of changing design a little to get a siphon or turkey baster in there!


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Arps1978 said:


> Just over 300 litres. I've noticed though that so much fish waste gets caught up in the dead spots so thinking of changing design a little to get a siphon or turkey baster in there!


How about a wave maker or power head?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arps1978 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes not a bad idea, to be honest the FX6 by itself causes quite a bit of movement in the water.

A power head or wave maker may if pushing fish waste towards filter also move sand so have to weigh it up.

Where have you been sourcing your cichlids from? Breeders or local fish shop?


----------

